# Digital Painting tutorials



## beefsupreme13 (Jun 16, 2016)

My name is Dave and I have a Twitch.tv live stream I do where I digitally paint or do graphic design. I hope to see you there as we do concept art, t-shirt and vector image designs, and more. Its a new channel, so bear with the simplicity, but I'm about the art, not making a living off of an internet show. 

twitch.tv/Beefsupreme13

Follow me and watch! Thank you


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Did you come to be part of the community? Or did you come to pitch and advert for your "show"?


----------



## beefsupreme13 (Jun 16, 2016)

can I not do both?


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

You can, but we're generally a bit wary of believing that when someone's first post is just nothing but self-promotion, instead of, say, introducing yourself first.
Let's just say this does not exactly give off the vibe you had any interest in this forum itself to begin with. If you want to stick around, you're obviously more than welcome, of course.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

well.. welcome to the forum ^^ i watched ( a bit and skipped alot ) but yeah idk maybe record for youtube so you can edit etc.
the first few minutes i just saw stuck cursors and fragments.. at min 29 i kind of smirked because from what i have seen your perspective
is way off on the whole composition and you try to "fix" a tiny bit of a rail XD

idk man.. idk XD all the best and cheers. maybe show some more art of yours instead of "teaching" via twitch and lets discuss them here ? im up for that


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Both would be great. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

if you live stream directly to youtube using wirecast it's a much higher resolution, and it's free


----------

